
FastMail is ungrandfathering legacy users - nly
I received an e-mail today from FastMail informing me that they would be migrating previously grandfathered Legacy&#x2F;Family[0] plan users to their new pricing structure.<p>For me this represents a 30% price rise for a small own-domain deployment with 3 family users, so I will be looking to move to something else.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fastmail.com&#x2F;help&#x2F;ourservice&#x2F;pricing-legacy.html
======
nly
On a total cost basis it looks like the best thing out there for me right now
is Outlook.com, since ProtonMail works out more expensive. I could use G-Suite
for free since I have a grandfathered 'Apps for Your Domain' account, but I
can't quite face their awful UI and I suspect they will follow suit
eventually. I am also considering MxRoute.

Suggestions welcome.

